
Ask HN: Is it worth using Atlas from Stripe? - jackdorsey
I&#x27;m from country that is not on the Stripe&#x27;s list of available countries. So I&#x27;m considering to use Atlas to establish a corporation in Delaware. However, I&#x27;m not sure that it&#x27;s the best option for me.<p>If there is anyone who used Atlas before, could you please provide a feedback on this service?
======
mattbgates
Nice name, ha.

I do not work for Stripe and have no official affiliation other than the fact
that I use it.

While I have not personally used Stripe Atlas, I do use Stripe for all my web
apps, specifically my SaaS and pay-as-you-go invoicing.

Obviously, Stripe is a company that charges 2.9% + $0.30 so they are in it to
make their own money while also providing something of great value to many
companies and especially developers who had no other way to charge, but to use
Paypal.

I've since released a few web apps into the wild and it has caught a fraud
charge, while also processing many other legitimate ones, so in what it does,
Stripe actually makes the whole process of charging, subscriptions, recurring
payments, and even catching of fraudulent easy.

Pretty sure that they have your business interest as the heart of their own
company goals because if you are successful in your business endeavors, they
are obviously going to benefit from that as well.

And opening it up to places outside of the United States can only drive even
more business for you and for them.

~~~
jackdorsey
I understand that. However, I'm not sure if using Atlas is the best choice.
For example, will they charge me more money after establishing my company and
am I going to be 'trapped' in using SV bank and other services provided by
Stripe.

~~~
mattbgates
What Stripe Atlas costs

Complete package

Stripe Atlas has been designed as a turn-key solution for entrepreneurs. Atlas
components cannot be used individually (e.g., you can't use Atlas just to open
a bank account without also incorporating a company.)

Establishing and running any business has both initial and ongoing costs.
Stripe Atlas has a one-time fee of $500 (all prices are in USD) that covers:

* Incorporating your company in Delaware

* Opening your business bank account at Silicon Valley Bank

* Registering your company with the U.S. Internal Revenue Service (IRS)

* Your first year of Delaware registered agent services

Source: [https://stripe.com/docs/atlas](https://stripe.com/docs/atlas)

I understand. It might sound steep and you will certainly want to look at
other options, but getting business from the United States could definitely be
very beneficial.

I do some volunteer work for a company in Malaysia and I know they are using
BrainTree and Paypal.

This HN discussion might help your decision:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12070089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12070089)

Here is also an outside source comparing Stripe Atlas and BrainTree and
others: [https://www.business2community.com/finance/best-payment-
plat...](https://www.business2community.com/finance/best-payment-platforms-
stripe-vs-paypal-vs-square-vs-braintree-01944562)

------
T-A
I have never used Atlas, but would like to remind you that the US just passed
a comprehensive tax reform which will also affect international taxation. It
was essentially slapped together in a couple of months, it's big, and I doubt
anybody has a handle on all the consequences yet. Based on cursory reports
like

[https://home.kpmg.com/ie/en/home/insights/2017/12/us-tax-
ref...](https://home.kpmg.com/ie/en/home/insights/2017/12/us-tax-reform-
agreement-reached-bill.html)

I don't _think_ things like the new "base erosion anti-abuse tax" would affect
you, but I don't _know_ so, and I don't know what other surprises might be
unearthed once lawyers and accountants get back to work in January and start
combing through it.

------
amingilani
The cost of Stripe Atlas is significantly lower than its components. I know
because I'm in an unavailable country and had to incorporate manually.

Just incorporating via Clerky is setting up the initial business can cost
around $700. And this is without trying to get a bank account or legal advice.

------
brianwawok
Looked into it for my bootstrapped business. Was going to save me a few $100
in setup fees, but cost me several thousand dollars in C-Corp over LLC fees,
plus add a bunch of legal crap and cost me more at taxtime ever year.

So basically... look into Atlas IFF you want/need a C-Corp.

